# Bleeding and spotting 3 months post partum!



## claudi81 (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a couple questions about post partum bleeding.

I bleed about 6 weeks post birth, then again at 8 weeks and had a very light period (unusually light) that lasted a couple days at 3 months, post partum...that only been 2 weeks ago and I am starting to spot again. This after my third child, exclusive breastfeeding (sleeps through at night though) I have no idea what causes this and I am not really feeling as if this is a normal cycle or normal menstrual bleeding as its light and starts brown...but what esle could it be, I do try to be healthy but I am stressed many times with three young kids its common 

Any thoughts?


----------



## claudi81 (Nov 11, 2008)

I guess I am the only one with off cycles like this


----------



## RaspberryLeaf (Jul 20, 2011)

A friend of mine had very sporatic bleeding/spotting while EBF'ing her first, but not her second. Do you have other symptoms? Does babe react? She found that her DS was more cranky and not as interested in nursing while she was cycling.


----------

